#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Vleugelmoeren of borgmoeren voor spot-haak-bevestiging, Jan Willempies

## Rethep

Beste collega's naar aanleiding van (ernstige) meningsverschillen met collega's vraag ik jullie:

- Is de verbinding tussen spot en ophanghaak bij jullie theater voorzien van een vleugelmoer of een borgmoer ? Dit i.v.m. focussen. Bij een borgmoer hoef je bijna nooit vast te draaien (helaas draait deze soms toch los, en dan heb je wel weer een ringsleutel nodig). Een vleugelmoer moet je bijna altijd eerst losdraaien en daarna weer vast! Dat is volgens mij een extra handeling bij elke spot.
- Bij het werken met een grid en steiger/ladder, gebruiken jullie dan Jan Willempies om verlengsnoeren, voor het aansluiten van spots, vast te maken aan de gridbuizen, of draaien jullie de snoeren er dan wat om heen ?

Graag bij jullie reactie vermelden welk (professioneel) theater jullie werken.
Ik kan helaas mijn (professionele) werkplek niet noemen (uiteraard).

----------


## vester86

borgmoer, zonder uitzondering.
en dan met een ringetje tussen spot en haak, om het stellen makkelijker te maken en minder beschadiging op de beugel.

Werkplek: reizende nederlandse productie van ca. 100 voorstellingen per jaar

----------


## mhsounds

Borgmoer, voor de kabels netjes tapen, geen kabels eromheen slaan want dat levert weer evt. storingen op...

Heel Nederland maar vooral Rotterdam en zo nu en dan ook het buitenland.

----------


## Gast1401081

- 2 teflon ringen + borgmoer ( technisch : zelf-borgende moer, met zo'n plastic randje er bovenop)........ >> Anders : dubbel zekeren. 
- alles met klittebandjes / gaffa / etc. Behalve alles korter dan 2 meter, dat vouw je op tot 50 cm, en dan een knup erin.

----------


## R. den Ridder

- altijd een borgmoer met een teflon ringetje er tussen. wanneer er een vleugelmoer aanzit (op locatie), dan safe ik de beugel extra aan de trusshaak om te voorkomen dat een profiel bij wijze van spreken aan zijn safety naar beneden bungelt en de lenstube net het voorhoofd van een acteur mee kan pakken  :Smile: 

ooit een vrijwilliger gezien die uit de vliegtuigbranche kwam. die had een hele handleiding: beugel van de spot aan de bovenzijde van de bevestiging van de haak, de bout bovenlangs inbrengen, en aan de onderzijde vastdraaien, liefst met klemring en daarna een borgmoer.. in zijn werk was het good practice dat bij eventueel falen niks naar beneden viel..
jammer dat je de spot niet meer kon draaien ten opzichte van de haak  :Smile: 

-qua klussen; door afwezigheid van willemjantes; alles met tape, eventueel bossen maken en in het midden samentapen...wikkelen is echt een drama, als ik dat op locatie tegenkom trek ik eerst het grid leeg.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bij een borgmoer hoef je bijna nooit vast te draaien (helaas draait deze soms toch los, en dan heb je wel weer een ringsleutel nodig).



Zo'n moer met een ingeperste kunststof borging is ook voor éénmalig gebruik, is zo'n moer eenmaal een paar keer verdraait dan moet deze vervangen worden omdat de borging versleten is.

----------


## RenéE

> -qua klussen; door afwezigheid van willemjantes; alles met tape, eventueel bossen maken en in het midden samentapen...wikkelen is echt een drama, als ik dat op locatie tegenkom trek ik eerst het grid leeg.



Wat ik nog wel eens doe (ooit een keer als tip gekregen):
- Kabel bij de lamp en uiteinde van de trek vastzetten zodat de kabel al redelijk strak hangt.
- Er blijft dan altijd wat doorhang over. Vervolgens de kabel in het midden en vastpakken en een aantal keer rond de roede trekken('wikkelen' :EEK!: ) zodat de doorhang weg is en de kabel strak langs de roede loopt en zet 'm op die plek vast met tape.

Werkt m.i. snel, efficiënt en kost weinig tape. En de wikkel is in dit geval geen probleem.

----------


## mvdmeulen

Voor wat betreft moeren/vleugelmoeren gaat mijn voorkeur uit naar moeren met een zaagsnede aan de zijkant.
Heeft dezelfde functie als een borgmoer behalve dat het geen kwaad kan als deze een beetje warm gestookt wordt. 
Tape of Jan willempjes is een beetje afhankelijk voor welk bedrijf/theater ik werk
Ik zit nu op een musical die tot aan mei vast op 1 lokatie zit en daar is alles getaped 
Op andere werkplekken kom ik overwegend Jan willempjes tegen
Kortom is een beetje verschillend, maar als er dan toch tape gebruikt wordt dan het liefst AT7 tape aangezien deze weinig tot geen plakresten nalaat

----------


## rinus bakker

> Voor wat betreft moeren/vleugelmoeren gaat mijn voorkeur uit naar moeren met een zaagsnede aan de zijkant.
> Heeft dezelfde functie als een borgmoer behalve dat het geen kwaad kan als deze een beetje warm gestookt wordt.



Naar mijn weten noemen we dat dan 'kroonmoeren'.
Maar die ken ik niet als vleugelmoer.
Wat is een 'beetje' warm? Veel spots halen ruim 100-150 graden op de betreffende plaats door de combinatie van warmte-geleiding en -straling.
En nylon (dat vast wel de kunststof zal zijn in de zg. 'Ny-Lock' moeren) is als vezel in een hijsmiddel gegarandeerd tot hooguit 100 graden C.
We spreken in dat verband dus niet meer van een 'beetje' warm.

*2 Rethep*
Ik denk dat je verder niet hoeft te discuzeuren met de collega's:
" weg met die vleugelmoeren! ".
Die zijn voor de zeepkist - hobbyist.

_En waarom moeten de reacties wel met naam en toenaam en blijf jij lekker (laf en) anoniem..?_ 
_Hier kan iedereen die reageert toch ook met een fake-naam en fake-lokatie opereren._
_Of tellen alleen de mensen uit de grote theaters van de 12 provincie hoofdsteden_ 
_+ Stopera en een paar Stageholding-"huizen"?_ 
_Mvg_
_"Frederic Flybar -_ _Royal Opera House Covent Garden"_

----------


## remixed

Opzich wel interessante discussie, misschien mogelijk om dit uit te breiden met drive-in werk? 

Vraag me toch af of dan met vervoer de moeren niet los trillen na verloop van tijd? En het voordeel van de vleugelmoer is dan dat je hem weer even kunt vast draaien. Of kan met een (borg)moer de lamp zeker niet los trillen als die eenmaal vast zit(maar nog wel te draaien is tenopzichte van ze haak)?

Dan nog de vraag: Borgmoer of moer?

----------


## Rethep

@ iedereen:

het gaat om een grid waar door meerdere collega's wordt gewerkt! De 1 wil het zo en de ander zo. Die verlengsnoeren moeten dus regelmatig "verplaatst" worden.

@rinus bakker: anoniem omdat het om een beoordeling gaat!

----------


## rinus bakker

> Dan nog de vraag: Borgmoer of moer?



Van welke planeet of diepozeebodem kom jij net terug? :Confused: 
Begin is het topic vanaf het begin te lezen!  :Cool:

----------


## rinus bakker

> @ iedereen:
> 
> het gaat om een grid waar door meerdere collega's wordt gewerkt! De 1 wil het zo en de ander zo. Die verlengsnoeren moeten dus regelmatig "verplaatst" worden.
> 
> @rinus bakker: anoniem omdat het om een beoordeling gaat!



De een wil graag 80, de ander 140...
De een wil jam op brood, de ander kaas...
De een wil een blondje, de ander een brunette..
Maar moet dat in dit forum?
Jij wilt duidelijke en met argumenten onderbouwde keuzes, en geen smaakvoorkeuren...
WillemJantjes zijn niet (of maar beperkt) veiligheids-relevant.
Die moeren-type discussie is dat juist wel.

De_ beoordeling_ op basis van wat?
Gewogen door wie?
Op basis van welke autoriteit/wet/norm/richtlijn/
Of gaat het dan weer om de haarkleur - of juist de heoeveelheid haar?
(In dat laatste geval kon je vroeger kiezen bij Bobby Farrell:
backstage bijna niks op z'n knar (=niks waard!?) en 
op het podium een 1 m^3 Mega Afro-pruik (=rulez!?)  :Big Grin: 

Analogie:
Zolang 'we' maar meten _naast_ een chemische rookwolk in Moerdijk, beoordelen 'we' het als ongevaarlijk.
Maar blijven de (laffe) ministers toch - voor de zekerheid - maar in het (afgesloten) busje!
Jij zoekt steun - voor jouw zekerheid. 
Maar je bent geen minister. Toch blijf je in je (anonieme) busje.
Wat is ertegen om een mening/standpunt in te nemen en de argumenten erbij aan te dragen om die te verduidelijken? 
En juist niet (laf) in een achterkamertje te blijven wachten.

----------


## remixed

Heb ik gedaan, vandaar mijn vraag.
3 reacties ofzo boven het antwoord van de kroonmoer zegt iedereen borgmoer (met ny-lock als ik het dus goed begrijp, ga ik maar even vanuit)

mvdmeulen heeft het dan over de kroonmoer, wat een beter alternatief lijkt, omdat dit tegen de warmte van lampen kan en de borgmoeren(met ny-lock in elk geval) NIET. Waarom gebruikt iedereen deze dan WEL met lampen?

Bedankt voor je vriendelijke reactie, ik had het topic gelezen, misschien dat ik iets niet goed heb begrepen?

----------


## qvt

Hier nog een aanhanger van kroonmoeren! De volgorde hier is Bout, stalen ring, beugel van spot, nylon ring, haak, stalen ring(indien mogelijk) en dan een kroonmoer.

----------


## pieturp

Over de JW'tjes:

Mits je geen kilometers gaat afleggen is met Jan Willempjes niks mis. Ik vind dat "ge-tape" echt zó waar-de-loos. Plakresten of niet, 't is gewoon irritant: een JW'tje heb je zo los en zo weer vast. Plakband (of veredelde derivaten) _niet_!

Daarbij: kabels om 't grid draaien is een draai om je oren ;-)

----------


## mrVazil

wil je eens aan de belgen uitleggen wat Jan Willempjes zijn?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

das een elastiekje met daaraan een houtje, een balletje oid. Draai je strak om de kabel, en dan het houtje of balletje als laatste ook door het elastiekje, waardoor het opgerold blijft.

----------


## mvdmeulen

@ "Frederic Flybar"
Dat die moeren kroonmoeren heten wist ik niet, weer wat geleerd
Maar waar ik benieuwd naar ben: wat heeft jou voorkeur??

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Hier een aanhanger van de kroonmoer... overigens heb ik ook de zelfborgende ny-lock gebruikt (en dat werkte prima ondanks de temperaturen :Wink: ) maar vond het vooral vervelend/lastig als de hele reut weer eens veranderd moest worden. Je moet nl. de gehele draadlengte losdraaien met een sleutel omdat het met de hand niet gaat.

Voor bekabeling; JW's zijn hier het meest gebruikt, ty-raps worden ook gebruikt en tape vermijd ik zoveel mogelijk vanwege de rotzooi die op de truss en kabel achterblijft... na een paar keer niet echt meer netjes... maar dat laatste is puur persoonlijke voorkeur.

Even het volgende om te proberen de discussie te begrijpen; Zoek je hier steun om je collega's te overtuigen van je gelijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ???

----------


## @lex

Wat mij verbaast:

Vleugelmoeren. Wat mij betreft een no-go, hoewel ze in veel theaters nog gebruikt worden.

Wat mij ook verbaast:

Borgmoeren. Bij regelmatig draaien en door verhitting niet borgend meer te noemen met als gevolg  dat ze daardoor nog vaker aangedraaid worden (waardoor ze al snel 'met de hand' aangedraaid kunnen worden).

Wat mij het meest verbaast:

Waarom gebruikt niemand schotelringen??? Deze kunnen in combinatie met een borgmoer moer en nylonringen (blijvend op spanning gebracht) een zeer constante frictie bewerkstelligen. De brogmoer houd het geheel bijeen, de schotelringen (twee stuks contra holle kant tegen elkaar) houd er spanning op en de nylonring zorgt voor eenvoudig draaien. Supercombinatie. Heb al drie jaar de bouten/moeren/etc van mijn parrenset niet meer hoeven aandraaien!

@lex

----------


## Rethep

> Even het volgende om te proberen de discussie te begrijpen; Zoek je hier steun om je collega's te overtuigen van je gelijk ???



Nee hoor, ben alleen benieuwd, omdat mijn collega zweert bij vleugelmoeren omdat hij ze dan altijd nog kan vastdraaien met de hand i.p.v. borgmoeren met de sleutel. Zelf ben ik van sneller stellen door niet hoeven aan te draaien (borgmoeren dus). Samen moet je dan uiteindelijk toch kiezen voor 1 systeem. Maar @lex heeft een interessante manier aangegeven om te proberen.

----------


## remixed

@lex, gaat de gebruikte borgmoer alsnog niet na een tijd los dan door verhitting van het kunststof wat erin zit? En waarom geen kroonmoer inplaats van borgmoer?

----------


## NesCio01

> das een elastiekje met daaraan een houtje, een balletje oid. Draai je strak om de kabel, en dan het houtje of balletje als laatste ook door het elastiekje, waardoor het opgerold blijft.



De Jan Willempjes die ik gebruik zijn van elastiek en hebben 
aan 1 zijde een soort V. Elastiek om de kabels en truss, de V door het
het elastiek en vast zit het.


(heten eigenlijk Cable T-fix)

grtz

----------


## rinus bakker

> @lex, 
> 1) gaat de gebruikte borgmoer alsnog niet na een tijd los dan door verhitting van het kunststof wat erin zit? 
> 2) En waarom geen kroonmoer inplaats van borgmoer?



Een antwoord dat ik misschien mag geven - 'naast' dat van Lex:
1 - jazeker. Maar dat duurt heel erg lang. 
Bij PAR64's in de verhuur is mijn schatting dat ze na pakweg 3-5 jaar gebruik wel erg soepel gingen draaien, en aan vervanging toe waren... 
2 - Prijs misschien ? 
En het gemak van verkrijgen: 'nylocks' vind je op elke straathoek, tot - bij wijze van spreken - in de schappen van de drogist.
Maar voor kroonmoeren is een speciaalzaak vaak de enige weg.

----------


## remixed

Punt 2 lijkt me toch dat schotelringen net zo lastig te vinden zijn, zijn niet overal te vinden volgens mij.

----------


## rinus bakker

> De Jan Willempjes die ik gebruik zijn van elastiek en hebben 
> aan 1 zijde een soort V. Elastiek om de kabels en truss, de V door het
> het elastiek en vast zit het.
> 
> 
> (heten eigenlijk Cable T-fix)
> 
> grtz



En dus ZIJN het ook GEEN Janwillempies.
[ Als je alle transportmiddellen die op rubberbanden rijden karretje gaat noemen vervaagt ook het verschil tussen auto en fiets. ]

----------


## Rethep

Dank voor de vele suggesties.

Mijn collega lijkt door verwijzing naar dit forum overtuigd (was niet direct de bedoeling maar werkt wel zo) van de borgmoeren/ kroonmoeren/schotelmoeren-constructie. Ik ga dat met hem perfectioneren.

Ik ben daarnaast overtuigd van zijn voorstel voor het gebruiken vd Jan Willempies. 

Levert 2 tevreden technici op! Zo heeft dit forum een hele nuttige functie!

----------


## daviddewaard

> Beste collega's naar aanleiding van (ernstige) meningsverschillen met collega's vraag ik jullie:
> 
> - Is de verbinding tussen spot en ophanghaak bij jullie theater voorzien van een vleugelmoer of een borgmoer ? Dit i.v.m. focussen. Bij een borgmoer hoef je bijna nooit vast te draaien (helaas draait deze soms toch los, en dan heb je wel weer een ringsleutel nodig). Een vleugelmoer moet je bijna altijd eerst losdraaien en daarna weer vast! Dat is volgens mij een extra handeling bij elke spot.
> - Bij het werken met een grid en steiger/ladder, gebruiken jullie dan Jan Willempies om verlengsnoeren, voor het aansluiten van spots, vast te maken aan de gridbuizen, of draaien jullie de snoeren er dan wat om heen ?
> 
> Graag bij jullie reactie vermelden welk (professioneel) theater jullie werken.
> Ik kan helaas mijn (professionele) werkplek niet noemen (uiteraard).



ik kan helaaas mijn professionele werk plek niet noemen HAHAHAHAHA!!
waar werk je dan? het personeels theater van de AIVD of de CIA ofzo  :EEK!: 
laat me niet lachen get a fucking life!

( of laaat me raden je hebt geen professionele werkplek)

----------


## rinus bakker

> ik kan helaaas mijn professionele werk plek niet noemen HAHAHAHAHA!!
> waar werk je dan? 
> het personeels theater van de AIVD of de CIA ofzo



Nooit gehoord van de *Theater-Inquisitie*?  :Big Grin: 

Dat is goed te vergelijken met het vroegere Arbopodium: 
ze snappen niks van het feitelijke werk, maar bemoeien zich met alles.

Zo zijn er nog wat clubs in Nederland die allerlei claims op kennis
feitelijk weghalen van forums zoals dit.
En door de mand 'denderen' als je langer dan een kwartier 
over een specifiek onderwerp doorpraat.
Dat is althans mijn ervaring waar het hijsen/heffen in onze sector betreft.
Maar ja - van licht, geluid, decor, projectie enz enz weet ik weinig tot geen ruk,
_maar dat claim ik ook nooit._ 
(Behalve misschien de kilo's die dat soort zaken wegen...)

----------


## Rethep

Misschien kan iemand dan nog even de bezwaren tegen vleugelmoeren noemen cq bevestigen. Ik kan dat in evt. bij mijn beoordeling gebruiken.

----------


## showband

-ze vliegen altijd net weg als je ze wil pakken.

-je mag ze alleen in vleugelpianos gebruiken. Voor lampen gebruikje lichtmoeren.

-zonder zwemvliesbouten blijven ze niet zitten

-speciaal voor gevleugelde opmerkingen te verankeren

enz enz

*badoem*boem*pets!*  :Big Grin: 

_Ik ben er gek op als er in de kantlijnen "dat mag niet" samenzweringen plaatsvinden. Ik kom al zo lang technici tegen die mij verzekeren dat iets echt alleen maar op een manier mag. "want de voodo is strong with this practice"_ 

Luister, als je ooit vragen krijgt ga je toch niet het J&H forum, met alle respect, als mediator / bron van een salamonsoordeel gebruiken?
Ik sta met mijn knar onder jouw bouwsels. Dan wens ik echt wel een beter verhaal. 

Ik verwacht trouwens eerder diameters en treksterkte verhalen dan "hoe ziet de bout eruit" Weet je wel.... vragen in de trand van _lengte van de steel v/s diameter en aanhaalmoment tabel enzo?_ De soort borging is veel minder interessant dan de juiste toepassing.

----------


## stainz

@showband
Er zijn genoeg dingen die hier wel eens op het J&H Forum genoemd zijn die voor mij leerzaam geweest zijn.. zo heb ik een collega op grond van iets wat ik op het rigging-forum gelezen had erop gewezen dat een riggingplot wettelijk verplicht is.

----------


## showband

Ik lees ook om te leren mee. Maar deze thread begint te lijken op het online ontwikkelen van een normregel hoe je een lamp dient op te hangen.

Dat lijkt natuurlijk nergens meer op. Al is het alleen maar dat niet heel de industrie verplicht op dit forum zijn regels dient bij te houden...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi *showband*
Maar door de soms hilarische reacties van Mac en jou 
en nog een paar anderen de met juiste tongriemen zijn uitgerust
is er ook voldoende humor om het forum leefbaar te houden.

Dat is op andere fora wel eens anders..... 
en die lopen dus ook voor geen meter.

Hebben pinguins, zadelrobben en walvissen (ipv vleugels resp poten?) soms vinnen?
Dan is er op de Zuidpool misschien wel een toepassing voor "vinmoeren".
En in Lapland hebben ze natuurlijk "Finmoeren" om de rendier-tuigjes aan de slee vast te zetten.
Als *rethep* meer gelukkig is....  (_en zijn haar goed zit natuurlijk_)

----------


## Rethep

Leuk van de "leuke" antwoorden maar nu weer effe serieus.

----------


## rinus bakker

Waarom serieus?
Kom zeg. Een beetje lol mag ook wel.
Tenslotte blijf jij ook in je anonieme hokje zitten en ga je nu wel eisen stellen aan anderen.
Moeten we dat rapport over de diverse types van moeren soms voor je uitschrijven?
Mag er dan ook een factuurtje bij?
Het lijkt me dat alles wel zo ongeveer gezegd is.
De rest is een RI&E - en die ben je (en jouw collega's) toch verplicht om te doen.
Domweg anderen gaan nadoen of napraten is een soort vrijwillige lobotomie.
Denken hoort bij het doen. 
Ook voor jou en je andersdenkende collega's.
Huur een door de Paus erkende absoluut deskundig verklaarde Moeren-Heilige in 
en je krijgt een "Moeren-dogma" dat uiteindelijk ook geen stand zal kunnen houden. 
Veel succes ermee.

----------


## Gast1401081

ik heb geen zereneus...

we hebben er weer eentje:
Op commando nu meteen ff snel uitleggen hoe de business precies werkt...

Nou, eh, zoals mn oude leraar technologie al zei : GJBV,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,)  ( voor niet techneuten : GebruikJeBoerenVerstand).

----------


## vasco

Woef, woef, goed even serieus;

Rinus geeft rigging cursussen, misschien een goed idee dat jullie met het hele team van dat (professionele) theater minder anoniem daar aan gaan deelnemen om zo de kennis echt op peil te brengen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *Vasco*,
maar in dat soort cursussen wordt echt niet elk detail van moertje-boutje-houtje besproken.
Al wordt er wel degelijk ~10-15 minuten aandacht aan safeties besteed - waar en wanneer en in welke regels en normen er wat over wordt gezegd.
Maar een groot deel is toch precies wat *Mac* al zeer terecht opmerkt:
het _boerenverstand_ (en in geval van stadbewoner :Smile: ) _burgerverstand_ gebruiken.
[ Misschien kan ik af en toe gaan bijklussen als _lobotomist_.  :Big Grin: ]

Dan is alleen de volgende vraag weer aan de orde: 
Als men de "*grijze massa*" niet zelf wil gebruiken, 
doet het gedeelte daarvan het dan wel 
dat het _voorgekauwde recept_ moet blijven onthouden... :EEK!:

----------


## showband

> Leuk van de "leuke" antwoorden maar nu weer effe serieus.



 
o.k. dat serieuze stuk is samengevat in het deel:

*Ik sta met mijn knar onder jouw bouwsels. Dan wens ik echt wel een beter verhaal.* 

waar blijft je diameters en treksterkte verhaal?

----------


## koen heringa

> Beste collega's naar aanleiding van (ernstige) meningsverschillen met collega's vraag ik jullie:
> 
> - Is de verbinding tussen spot en ophanghaak bij jullie theater voorzien van een vleugelmoer of een borgmoer ? Dit i.v.m. focussen. Bij een borgmoer hoef je bijna nooit vast te draaien (helaas draait deze soms toch los, en dan heb je wel weer een ringsleutel nodig). Een vleugelmoer moet je bijna altijd eerst losdraaien en daarna weer vast! Dat is volgens mij een extra handeling bij elke spot.
> 
> - Bij het werken met een grid en steiger/ladder, gebruiken jullie dan Jan Willempies om verlengsnoeren, voor het aansluiten van spots, vast te maken aan de gridbuizen, of draaien jullie de snoeren er dan wat om heen ?
> 
> Graag bij jullie reactie vermelden welk (professioneel) theater jullie werken.
> Ik kan helaas mijn (professionele) werkplek niet noemen (uiteraard).



De verbinding tussen spot en ophanghaak is nogal afhankelijk van welke lamp je pakt.

In principe zitten de spots waar de haken niet afgaan vast met bout en borgmoer. 
De losse parren worden nog wel eens van hun haken ontdaan dus die zitten met bout en vleugelmoer of vleugelbout en vleugel moer en als je geluk hebt met nog wat vinylringen ertussen.

Wat wezenlijker van belang is, is volgens mij wat voor een safety je er dan aanhangt. 
Daar erger ik mij veel vaker aan.
Een losse met een musketonhaak, of een vast aan de spot.... en hoelang?
En moet dat dan echt een WLL hebben van 1 ton...? 
(Op sommige geautomatiseerde spots die ik hier binnen zie komen...)
Of mag het ook een onsje minder zijn?

Ladder ?!? Een telescoop hoogwerker. Een ladder is me veel te link op 7 meter.
Jan-Willempjes... en wee degene die door de truss heen vlecht... ;)


Owja, ik post hier op persoonlijke titel dus het is niet echt van belang in welke middelgrote provinciale schouwburg ik werk :P

----------


## devries

> De verbinding tussen spot en ophanghaak is nogal afhankelijk van welke lamp je pakt.
> 
> In principe zitten de spots waar de haken niet afgaan vast met bout en borgmoer. 
> De losse parren worden nog wel eens van hun haken ontdaan dus die zitten met bout en vleugelmoer of vleugelbout en vleugel moer en als je geluk hebt met nog wat vinylringen ertussen.
> 
> Wat wezenlijker van belang is, is volgens mij wat voor een safety je er dan aanhangt. 
> Daar erger ik mij veel vaker aan.
> Een losse met een musketonhaak, of een vast aan de spot.... en hoelang?
> En moet dat dan echt een WLL hebben van 1 ton...? 
> ...



In ieder geval niet die middelgrote schouwburg uit je woonplaats.. ?

maar vind het wel een leuke om te weten hoe jullie met licht stellen zorgen dat een lamp niet uit zichzelf gaat draaien omdat hij niet lekker vast zit..!? Een vleugelmoer is dan wel een goede oplossing namelijk om het vast te zetten! 

Wij zelf gebruiken de zelfborgende moer in combinaties met stalen ringen. (zo werd het opgeleverd) Maar om elke week alle moeren aan te draaien met steeksleutels van 60+ spots is nou niet echt een hobby van ons. Dus drastisch op zoek naar een andere oplossing en vleugelmoeren ligt dan erg voor de hand. Maar dat kan dus niet!?

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik kan helaas mijn (professionele) werkplek niet noemen (uiteraard).



De ArboWet zegt dat de werknemer (~een professional) door de werkgever aantoonbaar geinstrueerd of opgeleid moet worden voor de door hem te verrichten werkzaamheden.  :Cool: 

Dat is bij *rethep* dus _niet_ gebeurd.
Dus is het _géén_ professioneel theater waar hij werkt, 
maar een ietwat uit zijn krachten gegroeide _hobby-schuur_!  :Big Grin: 

Overigens zegt de Arbowet helemaal niets 
over het verplicht verstrekken van kennis door 'professionele collega's' via internetfora.... :Mad: 

Mod? 
Slot?!

----------


## NesCio01

> En dus ZIJN het ook GEEN Janwillempies.
> [ Als je alle transportmiddellen die op rubberbanden rijden karretje gaat noemen vervaagt ook het verschil tussen auto en fiets. ]



Nes vraagt zich dan af wie de norm stelt wat wel en wat
geen Jan Willempjes zijn of zo genoemd mogen worden.

Mijn overlevering leert mij dat er ooit ene Jan Willem was,
en naar hem zijn bepaalde bindingsdingen zo genoemd.

Naar mijn weten vallen daar de door mij gebruikte T-fixes
(ook?) onder. Google leert mij dit nl. ook zo.

Heb ik dan de waarheid in pacht, of heb jij dat met jouw 
enorme stellingname dat de T-fic GEEN Jan Willempje is?
(GEEN in capitals dus uitgeschreeuwd!?!?)

Ik volg maar gewoon wat ik denk en wat mij is geleerd,
stel me graag open voor nwe dingen en zaken.
(Zolang ze me niet al te schreeuwerig opgedrongen worden).

grtz

----------


## pieturp

> Nes vraagt zich dan af wie de norm stelt wat wel en wat
> geen Jan Willempjes zijn of zo genoemd mogen worden.
> [...]



Meesterlijk!

----------

